# Meet ember and dante



## nataliea

my two new boys ember is a outgoing fella that is really relaxed and will even sit right on your hand he is a blonde cream color with red eyes not shure whay to call it and dante is a really neevious reserved boy who also loves cuddles and to groom hands both are feed bin ratties that will NOT be snake food surprisingly neither one is head shy and both have really good manners and mild tempers i got them this past friday so were still bonding


----------



## nataliea

this is ember and dante!


----------



## nataliea

what color would you say ember is? he is red eye like a albino but is a pale brown or cream color


----------



## KayZee

nataliea said:


> what color would you say ember is? he is red eye like a albino but is a pale brown or cream color


I'm no rat expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt. But he looks like one of boys we got tonight, and I think he qualifies as a "pink eyed white" (aka, PEW). From what I understand, albinos have a lighter shade of pink/red eyes, which are technically clear, but the blood vessels make them look pink. PEWs are supposed to be a tad "darker" over all. Hopefully someone with more expertise will weigh in soon.

Beautiful baby boys, by the way!


----------



## nataliea

thanks, ill try to get better pics tomorrow he shure is a sweet boy the guy at the store was suprised he said they had never been shown affection by humans i stuck my hand in the tank and both were the most intrested in me i got em home and they are already falling asleep on my lap and in my bed and bruxing like crazy!


----------



## KayZee

Aaww!


----------



## MeinTora

Ember is a champagne, it's a pink eyed dilute, and a pale cream color. Two handsome guys!


----------



## nataliea

he also has a white mask i just noticed


----------



## nataliea

pics of my boys being sweet and a vishious yawn from dante


----------



## nataliea

so bonding is coming along well ember is mr explorer and wants to be in your face and have all of your attention while running around the room and stealing anything not nailed down that he can move, dante is a quiet calm sleepy boy who loves cuddles and getting into trouble if ember starts it he will groom me back if i scritch his belly or sides and both are so gentle they take treats witout nipping even if my hands smell like food im gonna try to make them a hammock out of fleece any design ideas around? i have plentty of fleece and thread and know how to sew


----------



## nataliea

my sweet boys has found their treat! they love m&m's! so they get one each a day


----------



## nataliea

im so proud of my boys! i gave them a late night treat tonight and apperantly they werent hungry so they stashed there treats in the food bowl!


----------



## nataliea

so i just made my ratties a new bed! now the delema should i hang it or just put it on the shelf and let them sleep in it i used a super soft plush fleese for the inside and the same fleece i used for their shelf liners (a cut from the original sheet i made the liners by hand) and its all soft and warm i wish i had a human sized one!


----------



## nataliea

new bed!


----------



## nataliea

so me and my boys are bonding nicely! i took them in the back yard today and they did wonderful they are learning hand sholder and box(cage) and both have already learned their names and come to either them or kissy noises i also feel so happy ember likes to incorporate my hands into their nests dante grooms me relentlessly and ember will take his teeth and so gently move my hand to be part of his nest to lay on and groom i use a blanket as a pillow (just love to) and they will hide in my pillow and and groom my head and hands its so sweet


----------



## nataliea

took the ratties outside today! ( i know the cage looks small but its their travel / safe spot cage) since ber and dante have been getting good with their names id see how they did outside in our safe spot and it went well they searched the area down and found all the hidden treats we had for them so here's some pics!


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerRats

They're both very cute! I wanna get a boy soo bad.


----------



## nataliea

ive got my two boys and a spayed girl (looks hairless)


----------



## nataliea

so its to rainy to let them play outside today i caught a good time before the rain and ember jas decided he likes running from the head of the bed to the foot of the bed hopping the whole way it is too cute!


----------



## nataliea

biju munching on a treat in her favorite sleep spot


----------



## nataliea

ember kisses and they attack my apple juice!


----------



## nataliea

biju being sneaky


----------



## nataliea

the babies got a small pumpkin today and throughly enjoyed it! i wish i had gotton pics but my phone was dead


----------



## nataliea

ratties! i love that you can see embers mask in this one


----------

